# Gretsch ... Gretsch ... Gretsch ...



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been on something of a rockabilly/Brian Setzer/Chet Atkins kick for the last little while and have gotten a hankering for a big hollowbody Gretsch. I went to a local Gretsch dealer today (http://classaxe.ca/) to try some out. I was trying to decide if I could get by with the cheaper Electromatic series (made in Korea) or the big $$$ regular Gretsch(made in Japan). 

I first played one of the Electromatics - a sunburst G5120. A very nice guitar, played very nice. The only negative I could find was that the tuners seemed very cheap:
http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G5120&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1

I also played a big, pimpin' Gretsch 6196T Country Club. Oh Man, what a colour - a gorgeous Cadillac Green, with all gold hardware (also the most expensive of the lot):
http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G6196T&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1

The last one I tried was my favourite: a G6119 Tennesse Rose, in deep cherry - what a machine - that neckup was just twang-alicious. Once I played this one it was all over:
http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G6119&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1

The only downside of all of this was the cost - $1899 for the Tennessee Rose. But, I fear that I must have it - the GAS is bad. I either have to sell my Les Paul, or one of my kidneys - one of them has to go! ! (Or, one of the kids ... ).

Does anyone else own a Gretsch?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't own one but I was offered _two_ reasonable trade deals for TR's for my LP Special when I had it up for trade. The LPS + a little cash (basically I pay for shipping for both guitars) on my end. So check the used market. The TR's can be had for ~$1100 or so.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I don't own one but I was offered _two_ reasonable trade deals for TR's for my LP Special when I had it up for trade. The LPS + a little cash (basically I pay for shipping for both guitars) on my end. So check the used market. The TR's can be had for ~$1100 or so.


Ian, did you get the offers on theGearPage? Or from local ads ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Ian, did you get the offers on theGearPage? Or from local ads ?


Both were via TGP. I opted not to try to import a Japanese made guitar into Canada via the U.S. -- I just didn't have the extra cash to take the chance. Really bummed me out. I've always wanted to own a Gretsch. And a Ricky 12 string...one day they'll both be mine.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I either have to sell my Les Paul, or one of my kidneys - one of them has to go! ! (Or, one of the kids ... ).


I'd pick the kidney...:smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum.. i tough Gretch Guitars used to made in the US?..when did they become Jap ones?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

al3d said:


> hum.. i tough Gretch Guitars used to made in the US?..when did they become Jap ones?


Around '89 when they started to build in popularity again. Just about everything is either MiJ or MiK (MiC?) except for the custom shop stuff, which is MiA.


----------



## firebirdfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I own 4 gretsch guitars with a fifth coming. I have a Black Penguin, Cadillac Green Dou Jet, Roundup, and a 6120 SSL Setzer. I am now awaiting the arrival of a white Billy Bo. 
I think if you don't want to spend bigger money, a 5120 would be a good choice. If you don't like the sound swap out the pups for some TV Jones and you will be set. Also, people like to dress up the 5120's a bit and the pickguard is often swapped out for one that looks a bit more like a 6120. I take it that the 6120 was even pricier and that is why you didn't consider one? 
My personal favorite out of the ones listed above, is my Setzer. There is something about a Gretsch neck that I find more comfortable than any of my other guitars. I don't know if it would make as big a difference now, but I know an online retailer from the US that you can get very good prices from. With the Canadian dollar going down, it may not be as attractive. I imagine you probably want to try before buying, and also want to support a local retailer. I would like to support locally more but I have probably acquired a couple of my guitars for free for what I have saved over buying from my local L&M.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

firebirdfan said:


> I own 4 gretsch guitars with a fifth coming. I have a Black Penguin, Cadillac Green Dou Jet, Roundup, and a 6120 SSL Setzer. I am now awaiting the arrival of a white Billy Bo.
> I think if you don't want to spend bigger money, a 5120 would be a good choice. If you don't like the sound swap out the pups for some TV Jones and you will be set. Also, people like to dress up the 5120's a bit and the pickguard is often swapped out for one that looks a bit more like a 6120. I take it that the 6120 was even pricier and that is why you didn't consider one?


Sounds like you have a really nice collection - any pics?

I am now considering the 5120. I tried a really nice Sunburst one in the store as a comparison to the more expensive G6119 that I liked. The only major differences I could feel/see where the cheaper tuners, and the pickups didn't seem as nice (and, obviously, all of the eye candy!). As you say, lots of people seem to buy the 5120 and then upgrade as they go. I dont think I can justify the $1300 price difference between the two as it wont be my #1 guitar. 

Are Gretsches known more for their neck pickup then the bridge pickup? I seemed to get much sweeter tones from the neck than the bridge on all of the guitars that I tried.


----------



## firebirdfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I should have done this yesterday. Here is a link to a Gretsch discussion page. You can ask questions or read threads from people that own 5120's:
http://gretschpages.com/forum/


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

You might want to check out a Reverend Club King RT.
Its a semi hollow with revtron pickups and lots of twang.
....and a third of the price of a Gretsch.

I have a Setzer Hot Rod and even though I like it a lot more than my Reverend, certainly not 3 times more!. Plus the Rev is a bit more flexible.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya my Reverend Flatroc cured my urges for a Duojet. I'd love one, but big big money. The Flatroc nails the tone too. Plus a few nice features you wouldn't get in the Gretsch. Not saying the Rev is 'better' by any means. But it's as close as you can get to a Gretsch on that kinda budget. I think they are a much nicer guitar than the Electromatics.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gizmo said:


> You might want to check out a Reverend Club King RT.
> Its a semi hollow with revtron pickups and lots of twang.
> ....and a third of the price of a Gretsch.
> 
> I have a Setzer Hot Rod and even though I like it a lot more than my Reverend, certainly not 3 times more!. Plus the Rev is a bit more flexible.


Good suggestion. I notice you're in Ottawa. Are there any Reverend dealers in, or around, Ottawa?


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Good suggestion. I notice you're in Ottawa. Are there any Reverend dealers in, or around, Ottawa?


Don't know, sorry. Haven't seen one. Got mine used from "the 'Bay".
Theres a discussion forum at:
http://www.reverendguitars.com/forum/
Where you can read all about them...pretty much everyone who has one is happy with it.

Edit: afterthought....if you can't find a dealer around town and SERIOUSLY want to check one out, PM me and maybe you could take a look at mine (NOT for sale ;-)


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Bagpipe: There's one in Montreal!  I'm pretty sure it's worth the little drive!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Both my Revs were mail ordered. One before they even had dealers, and one before they had Canadian dealers. There are several Canadian dealers (including one on this forum I believe) that will ship them. So if you tried one out and liked it, that's an option.

They do the quality control and final assembly on them in the US. So you can order them with some confidence.


----------



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

I really like the look of the Malcolm Young II. Haven't been able to play one though, would you guys recommend them? I am not into scorching solo's and such, just want something for straight ahead rock. I did find one used, but the neck has dot inlays, and I noticed on the Gretsch webpage that they don't have dots. Have they changed them or could this one have a different neck on it?


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Another option would be the 512x models. They're very similar to the 5120s, but instead of humbuckers, they've got made in America DeArmond single coils. Gets you pretty close to that "Gretsch sound", but at Electromatic prices. Each colour has its own model number (e.g. 5125 is black).

Link to official product page: http://www.gretschguitars.com/gear/index.php?product=G5126&cat1=&cat2=&q=&st=1

Only problem is, they're discontinued and can be hard to come by. I think I got the last one at my local Mom n Pop last week (Tony's Music Box).


----------



## Pighawker (Feb 28, 2009)

What do you guys think of the Electromatic series? They look nice, but how well put together are they?


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Pighawker said:


> What do you guys think of the Electromatic series? They look nice, but how well put together are they?


I just picked up a 5125 last week. I've only been playing a few months, but found it miles ahead of other guitars in its price range (that I tried in the shop, anyway). Very light, but solid. I've yet to have it thrown out of tune due to Bigsby usage or string bending (which was not the case with my "starter" guitar).

As I mentioned upthread, the 512x are discontinued, but are worth searching out for most Gretsch fans due to their pickups. The 5120s and 5122s use the "Gretschbuckers", which get more mixed reviews, but aside from that and a different bridge, are basically the same guitar as the 512x.

Note that I'm only talking about the hollowbody Electromatics. There are solidbodies as well, but i have no experience with those.


----------

